# Tracking the leftovers



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Results of this url http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/Availabl...AvailableLicensePage?preSelectedLicenseType=S

Posting to track how this changes over time...

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	4204
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	982
0104	UNIT E - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	42
0105	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	303
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1705
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2893
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1062
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	5264
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	473
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	971
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1135
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	839
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	282
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	561
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	611
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	519
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	422
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	554
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	406
0128	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	32
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	399
0130	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	128
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	580
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1125
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	2336
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	31136


----------



## bark river (Jan 7, 2012)

I did the same thing took a screen shot of the page this morning, it will be interesting to see how many get bought up.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow no sell out of K. Either folks got smart to 234 or we've peaked and going down.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Dedgoose I was surprised to see that as well. I went 5 years way back trying to draw any K tag. That is why I ended up driving to Gladstone to get a left over tag in 1989 for the Garden Peninsula. I hunted up there until they started the experimental season in K, now 234.

I have not looked, is May 1 the start of 234. if so that makes for a long hunt.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> Dedgoose I was surprised to see that as well. I went 5 years way back trying to draw any K tag. That is why I ended up driving to Gladstone to get a left over tag in 1989 for the Garden Peninsula. I hunted up there until they started the experimental season in K, now 234.
> 
> I have not looked, is May 1 the start of 234. if so that makes for a long hunt.


Not sure, hopefully on road then.You've been doing this longer than me. Remember 3 seasons and no guarantee of a tag.
In those days I would budget every one to seasons, so I could skip 1st an 2nd hour every day of school. Skip track meets on Saturday.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

One thing about not drawing a tag all those years. It gave me a lot of time to learn to hunt turkeys. I got to call in quite a few first toms to friends that did draw. it is great to see some one shaking so bad they can not fill out a tag or tie it on the tom.

The original Turkey Hunter magazine contained a lot of good information. I talked to Lovett Williams a few times. One of the best turkey experts in the country, may he rest in piece. I have a credit in one of his books. I talked multibearded turkeys with him too late to get pictures of mine in the book.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

If you go buy a leftover I assume you don't pay the $5 app fee, correct?


----------



## auger (Mar 6, 2013)

sureshotscott said:


> If you go buy a leftover I assume you don't pay the $5 app fee, correct?


Correct, just the base license and turkey license


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

More and more people are forgoing the $5 application fee and just getting the 0234 or 0301 (ZZ) hunts (which never run out of leftovers).


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Our season has been simplified, but it still one of the more complicated ones


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I have been foregoing the $5 (was $4 until last year) application fee now for many years and have been just getting the 0133 (General ZF) hunt which has always had leftover licenses... Best of luck to all!


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

itchn2fish said:


> I have been foregoing the $5 (was $4 until last year) application fee now for many years and have been just getting the 0133 (General ZF) hunt which has always had leftover licenses... Best of luck to all!


Ya, I was thinking I made a donation to MI/DNR but my ZC hunt 119 is not listed in the leftovers.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

More & more hunts being undersubscribed each year.....I, too, was surprised that there are so many leftover licenses in Unit K. That used to be my "go-to" Unit many years ago....now sticking close to home for turkey, deer, etc....just about everything....


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 3/14/2017

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	4198
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	982
0104	UNIT E - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	34
0105	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	296
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1702
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2890
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1037
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	5264
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	472
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	970
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1135
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	839
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	281
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	561
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	611
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	519
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	421
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	554
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	406
0128	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	28
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	399
0130	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	125
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	579
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1125
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	2334
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	31124


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 3/21/2017

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	4068
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	982
0105	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	124
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1608
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2755
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	775
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	4974
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	382
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	947
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1130
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	779
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	228
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	551
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	608
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	496
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	372
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	545
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	369
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	370
0130	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	48
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	484
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1106
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	2174
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	29479


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

As I recall it you had to apply in the draw in order to be eligible for the 234 purchase. Then they changed that so now why bother to give the 5 bucks when you can just wait and buy the 234 and now a leftover. I was surprises the DNR did this as it reduces their income.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

timbrhuntr said:


> As I recall it you had to apply in the draw in order to be eligible for the 234 purchase. Then they changed that so now why bother to give the 5 bucks when you can just wait and buy the 234 and now a leftover. I was surprises the DNR did this as it reduces their income.


If u still have the farm up here try it. Our birds are almost back to early 2000s numbers.

I ride around every morning and the past 3 years have been amazing hatch Wise. So happy


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

timbrhuntr said:


> As I recall it you had to apply in the draw in order to be eligible for the 234 purchase. Then they changed that so now why bother to give the 5 bucks when you can just wait and buy the 234 and now a leftover. I was surprises the DNR did this as it reduces their income.


234 specifically exempts public lands in the southern LP. That's my preferred hunt. According to the digest, the 1st hunt in ZC had a 600 license quota. ZERO ZC licenses were leftover (or unavailable for other reasons?) for the 1st hunt, even going back to the first post in this thread.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad to hear the numbers are returning. The farms I had there were awesome but the guy there had some marital issues and lost or had to sell most of the property. I miss my annual trip there but I must admit the spot I have now in southern Michigan is way better as far as turkeys go.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 3/28:

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	3922
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	978
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1498
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2621
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	513
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	4500
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	295
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	919
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1118
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	683
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	176
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	544
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	604
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	461
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	293
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	539
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	313
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	301
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	380
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1075
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	1950
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	26796


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 4/4/2017

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	3804
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	978
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1362
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2467
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	264
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	4017
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	212
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	889
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1102
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	597
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	132
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	530
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	603
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	436
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	238
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	528
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	269
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	212
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	275
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1055
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	1777
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	24182


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

Update 4/11/2017

0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	3653
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	977
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1251
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2342
0109	UNIT K - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	77
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	3529
0111	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	149
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	872
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1099
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	533
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	94
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	516
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	602
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	420
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	196
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	522
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	216
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	161
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	206
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1047
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	1634
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	21780


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

applied for k the first couple yrs I hunted,never got one.have bought the 234 ever since they made that option available.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

john decker said:


> applied for k the first couple yrs I hunted,never got one.have bought the 234 ever since they made that option available.


I think a lot more people are buying the 234 tag. Can't remember ever seeing K tags available more than a week after the draw.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> I think a lot more people are buying the 234 tag. Can't remember ever seeing K tags available more than a week after the draw.


I'm not sure I've ever seen leftover tags in k. Maybe pre 234 days when they had 3 seasons for the third season???

I would love to see the percentage of limited draw hunts drawn (throw ZZ out) vs tags actually purchased.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

In the late 80's there were no left overs in K. That is why I ended up driving all the way to Esky to pick up a left over for the Garden Peninsula. You had to appear in person to pick up a leftover. I did that two years in a row. Then I just applied for up there until they came out with the experimental season (now 234) so I could hunt at home in K.

Before I started hunting the UP I went 5 years with out drawing a tag. I learned a lot about turkey hunting those years calling in birds for friends that were lucky enough to draw a tag.

Dedgoose I agree with you about wondering how many of the drawn tags are actually purchased. I think it is ridiculous that after drawing a tag you are allowed to change you mind and buy a 234. You have screwed some one that wanted to hunt the drawn hunt out of hunting it.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> Dedgoose I agree with you about wondering how many of the drawn tags are actually purchased. I think it is ridiculous that after drawing a tag you are allowed to change you mind and buy a 234. You have screwed some one that wanted to hunt the drawn hunt out of hunting it.


I think you should have until X day to purchase limited hunts, then un purchased go back in first come first serve basis. Because with Jan app period no one can predict circumstances in April sometimes. It would allow those that wanted an opportunity to hunt a draw if available as leftover and those that had things come up still hunt may

I mean c'mon it's all computers now, it surely could not be that difficult to orchestrate.


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

4/18 update

0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	3337
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	972
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1145
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	2115
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	2704
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	836
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1084
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	444
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	31
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	509
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	598
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	391
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	122
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	513
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	162
0129	UNIT ZE - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	74
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	61
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1022
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	1446
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	15078


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

No more "k"


----------



## sureshotscott (Jul 7, 2011)

4/25 update:

Hunt	Area Description	Leftover Available Qty
0101	UNIT A - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	3089
0102	UNIT B - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	969
0106	UNIT F - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	1002
0107	UNIT J - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	1936
0110	UNIT M - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 05/31/17	2018
0112	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	730
0113	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	1075
0114	UNIT ZA - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	343
0115	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	17
0116	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	482
0117	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	591
0118	UNIT ZB - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	357
0120	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	40
0121	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/07/17	504
0122	UNIT ZC - GENERAL 05/08/17 - 05/31/17	126
0131	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/17/17 - 04/23/17	4
0132	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 04/24/17 - 04/30/17	959
0133	UNIT ZF - GENERAL 05/01/17 - 05/31/17	1218
0301	UNIT ZZ - PRIVATE LAND 04/17/17 - 04/30/17	11556


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Question: Does anyone know why we have early/late season tags for private land? I understand for public, but it seems kind of silly to make hunters choose between an early and late season for private land. 

I know my first year hunting I bought OTC private land tags for early season. I didn't get it done that year and my season was over quickly as I was working a lot at the time. Last year I took the late season as I had a weeklong Florida trip planned for the last week in April. This year I got early season because I think the hunting is better... 

But to illustrate my point: I have a buddy who bought early season tags, but then his work asked him to take on some overtime so now he only has 2 more morning for the rest of the month to hunt. 

Seems silly that he shouldn't get the entire month of May to hunt as well. It's not like he can shoot an extra turkey, but he would get more time to get it done. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MISTURN3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I get where you are coming from........and pretty much agree.......to me the state can manage the wildlife on public lands as the public(state/feds) own them.......private lands.....hmmm while they may claim they own the wildlife (or at least manage it), it would be nice to have your choice on your land or land you know the owners of......First season is always a crap shoot due to our lovely MI weather.....snow one year and ferns the next......my guess is - its to balance out the limits of what can be harvested - i.e. more time = more turkeys killed?? I, personally believe, that there are fewer turkeys in area K the last few years as compared to say 5-10 years ago.


----------

